# Need Big Pine Key Pier, Bridge, Shore fishin' locations?



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Need Big Pine Key Pier, Bridge, Shore fishin' locations?

Finally a week of vacation with the wife and 3 kids! We will be staying in Big Pine Key, and would like to know of places there or close by to fish.
Thanks,
--Rick


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Numerous Bridges*

Hello
I do not know of any piers but there are numerous Bridges around big pine.
When fishing the bridges fish striaght down, you will save alot of tackle.

Also check my site I have info on Channel 2 two.

Bridges are in order as to traveling north from Big Pine
You have
*Bahia honda state park with a bridge * you can find info here Bahia Honda I have done well there in the past.

also *7 mile Bridge*, I have not fished in some time but I am sure there are fish there.

If you would like to travel back further North, it is a bit of a distance but the bridges are well known you have:
*Long Key Bridge * and there is a State park on the south south side web site is: Long Key state park 

*Channel 5 * which is well known for massive numbers of Tarpon this is aprox. mile marker 72

*Channel two * is mile marker 73 and is a mile or so north of channel five and is good for grouper and snapper, I was there a few weeks back and caught 4 nice mangroves and 8 or so grouper, 2 keepers and 6 not keepers but hey were nice fish to catch. Alot of sharks if that is what you like.
All of the bridges have lots of smaller fish for for the kids to catch.

Good Fishing
the Boatless Fisherman
Please visit my site for a little more info:
Boatless Fishing


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

There are 42 bridges connecting more than 100 islands over a 126-mile distance. Three have been named National Historic Sites (old Seven Mile, Bahia Honda and Long Key). On the Overseas Highway, 18.8 miles comprises bridges -- 15 percent of the total travel time is spent on bridges! (1 mile = 5,280 feet)


BRIDGE / MILE MARKER / LENGTH 

Jewfish Draw Bridge 106 223' 
Key Largo Cut 103.5 360' 
Tavernier Creek 91 320' 
Snake Creek 86 230' 
Whale Harbor 84 270' 
Tea Table Relief 80 270' 
Tea Table 79 700' 
Indian Key 78 2,460' 
Lignumvitae 77.8 860' 
Channel 2 73 1,760' 
Channel 5 71 4,580' 
Long Key 65 12,040' 
Tom's Harbor 3 61 1,270' 
Tom's Harbor 4 60 1,460' 
Vaca Cut 53 300' 
Seven Mile 47 35,830' 
Little Duck Missouri 39.5 840' 
Missouri-Ohio 39 1,440' 
Ohio-Bahia Honda 38 1,050' 
Bahia Honda 36 6,734' 
Spanish Harbor 33.5 3,380' 
North Pine 29.5 660' 
South Pine 28.5 850' 
Torch Key Viaduct 28 880' 
Torch-Ramrod 27.5 720' 
Nile Channel 26 4,490' 
Kemp's Channel 23.5 1,030' 
Bow Channel 20 1,340' 
Park 185 1,340' 
North Harris 18 430' 
Harris Gap 17.5 140' 
Harris 16 430' 
Lower Sugar Loaf 15.5 1,260' 
Saddle Bunch 2 14.5 660' 
Saddle Bunch 3 14 760' 
Saddle Bunch 4 13 900' 
Saddle Bunch 5 12.5 900' 
Shark Channel 11.8 2,090' 
Rockland Channel 10 1,280' 
Boca Chica 6 2,730' 
Stock Island 5 360' 
Key West 4 159'

http://fishing-keywest-fl.com/edfishingreport.htm

http://www.vtraveler.com/vt/marine/fish/footfish.html

Key Largo.....MM 100 
Tavernier.....MM 90 
Islamorada.....MM 80 
Marathon.....MM 48 
Bahia Honda State Park..... MM 38 
Key Deer Refuge Speed Zone.....MM 35 
Big Pine Key.....MM 33 
Key West.....MM 0


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Great Info*

Great info Kozlow
I didn't know some of that WOW. Where did you find it or did you put it together.
Great job
Boatless


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Just some sites off the web that I had book marked for future ref. I think the info you and I offer should help him out.


----------

